# Norinco CZ-75 clone



## Fredericianer

I've been using a Norinco NZ-75 at my club range the last few times I've been shooting, and apart from the slide mounted decocker/safety, I'm quite impressed.

From what I've seen on the internet, the newer models have a frame mounted safety instead, so with that problem out of the way I think that I may invest in one (when I eventually get my permit).

What I was wondering is, have any of you any experience wiith the Norinco CZ clones, and if so what did you think of them in comparison with the proper CZ's?

Bearing in mind that a new Norinco is around 300 dollars cheaper, is the extra investment involved in buying a CZ worthwhile? I'd be buying the pistol purely for (mostly informal) range work.

Any thoughts?

Regards
Fredericianer.


----------



## tekarra

Fred,

May I suggest you go to www.canadiangunnutz.com.
Norinco pistols are popular in Canada and the CGN forum has a number of posts regarding the NZ75.

Good shooting.


----------



## Black Metal

Fredericianer said:


> Bearing in mind that a new Norinco is around 300 dollars cheaper, is the extra investment involved in buying a CZ worthwhile? I'd be buying the pistol purely for (mostly informal) range work.


A new CZ75 runs between $450 and $500 So you found the Norinco for less than $200? Or are prices in your area different than in the US?


----------



## Fredericianer

Thanks Tekarra, I'll give that a try.

Hi Drew, unfortunately prices here in Europe (even for firearms made in Europe) are insanely high. A new Norinco runs to around 700 dollars, and a CZ can cost from 1000 and up.

I had thought about importing from the US, but there are two problems with that.

First, from what I've heard most US dealers who are willing to ship abroad take around 300 dollars for this service, and then I'd have to pay import tax, plus 25% value added tax of the total amount (gun + shipping).

Secondly, the pistol needs to have a minimum overall length of 210mm (which would entail either a longer barrel, or an extension to the 'beavertail'?) before I can legally import/use it.


----------



## unpecador

Fredericianer said:


> Thanks Tekarra, I'll give that a try.
> 
> Hi Drew, unfortunately prices here in Europe (even for firearms made in Europe) are insanely high. A new Norinco runs to around 700 dollars, and a CZ can cost from 1000 and up.
> 
> I had thought about importing from the US, but there are two problems with that.
> 
> First, from what I've heard most US dealers who are willing to ship abroad take around 300 dollars for this service, and then I'd have to pay import tax, plus 25% value added tax of the total amount (gun + shipping).
> 
> Secondly, the pistol needs to have a minimum overall length of 210mm (which would entail either a longer barrel, or an extension to the 'beavertail'?) before I can legally import/use it.


Is that 700 & 1000 in USD, EUR, OR DKK? Just curious.

Considering that Norinco weapon sales are prohibited in the U.S. you're probably not going to find too many owners around here but if the NZ75 is a CZ75 clone and you like it and you don't want to spend the extra money then get the NZ75. To answer your question if it's worth spending the extra money on a CZ75 (although I don't have any experience with Norinco) I would say yes, as you probably already know CZ makes some of the finest and most reliable handguns in the world and that's where that extra money would be going.


----------

